# How can I stiffen crochet?



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I made a "Vintage lace Pendant" and it calls for fabric stiffener. I don't have any fabric stiffener so does anyone have any ideas of what I can use instead?

I am going to use twisted cord for the necklace and jump ring to add the pendant. I have three grandaughters in elementary school and am planning to give these to their teachers as Christmas presents.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I made a "Vintage lace Pendant" and it calls for fabric stiffener. I don't have any fabric stiffener so does anyone have any ideas of what I can use instead?


Common household starch will work, either the liquid or the spray type. Also, in years past, women used what was called 'sugar starch' to stiffen thread crochet items.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Beatlesfan said:
> 
> 
> > I made a "Vintage lace Pendant" and it calls for fabric stiffener. I don't have any fabric stiffener so does anyone have any ideas of what I can use instead?
> ...


That sounds like a good idea but will it wilt if they get damp?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a link that has different ways to stiffen a crochet item.

Hope this helps

http://www.crafterslovecrafts.com/stiffen-crochet.html


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

I have used sugar water on crochet cotton with good results. 50% water and 50% suger, bring to a boil. While still warm immerse item till wet, then block (I pin it to stiff cardboard lined with plastic) 
Have also heard of using glue/water mixture, but I haven't tried it.
Good luck.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Here is a link that has different ways to stiffen a crochet item.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.crafterslovecrafts.com/stiffen-crochet.html


That was a really informative link, thank you.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

For ornamental items like Christmas Tree ornaments or jewelry I have use white glue (elmer's or other school glue that dries clear) diluted with a tiny bit of water. I wet the item with the diluted glue with a little brush just enough to saturate the piece without enough to drip or pool on the surface. Let it dry flat. It's fun to sprinkle a little glitter on it to dry with the glue. Ohhh... let it dry on wax paper or aluminum foil or something the glue will not stick to. This is quite permanent and I wouldn't do this for doilies or toys that may need to be washed. It makes the item VERY stiff.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link that has different ways to stiffen a crochet item.
> ...


Your very welcome, glad it was helpful.

I just did a search how to stiffen a crochet item and many links came up.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I think I'll try white glue and water first because that sounds like the most permanent solution. I am going to try all the other suggestions on other items too. I know there will be times when different ways will work for different purposes.
I just love this site! I don't know how I got along without it! I want to thank all of you for being so nice.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a mixtures of half Tacky glue and half water, soak the pieces good by working the liquid into the objects. Pin the flat ones to the ironing board covered with wax paper and anything that needs shaping fill with crushed wax paper, cotton balls or a juice glass.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I just used "Mod Podge" available in any store that sells craft items. You can brush it on with a foam brush. It's so easy and stiffens beautifully. You can wash the crocheted or knitted items without losing the stiffening. Good luck!


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i remember my grandmothers using sugar starch. this is late 30's, early 10's. maybe no such thing as starch back this. my one gm crocheted Christmas tree angels and that is way whe stiffened them. let us know. racso


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

There is a stiffening solution especially made for crochet and you can get it at Michaels. I used it once for a knit bookmark. I think that it is designed to help prevent yellowing.


----------



## uneasyjune (Apr 1, 2011)

You could use PVA glue with a small amount of water its cheap and when it get dirty you can wash it and re do it again


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

debbieb said:


> There is a stiffening solution especially made for crochet and you can get it at Michaels. I used it once for a knit bookmark. I think that it is designed to help prevent yellowing.


Really. I didn't know that. Do you remember the name?


----------



## Marhsamelo (Nov 18, 2011)

I've used Aleen's stiffing products and they work really well. Just type in Aleen's glue and there is a site of all their products, usually avaliable at Micheals or Jo Ann Fabrics. I have used them on crochet snow flakes.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I think I'll try white glue and water first because that sounds like the most permanent solution. I am going to try all the other suggestions on other items too. I know there will be times when different ways will work for different purposes.
> I just love this site! I don't know how I got along without it! I want to thank all of you for being so nice.


I have used the white glue/water mix when making snowflake ornaments and works great. Make sure not to get your pendant too wet with it of you will be using a pin to get the glue residue from between your stitches (especially if using a lace pattern). Also make sure to get the glue mixture all the way through your work. I have on occasion pulled a snowflake off the blocking board and found out a portion wasn't stiff.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> debbieb said:
> 
> 
> > There is a stiffening solution especially made for crochet and you can get it at Michaels. I used it once for a knit bookmark. I think that it is designed to help prevent yellowing.
> ...


There are several stiffeners available at craft stores. Stiffy is one I remember and the other one I remember is by Aleens. The Stiffy is a liquid and the Aleens one is a spray. I have used the Stiffy and it does a fantastic job. I just don't happen to have any in my house and the nearest craft store is miles away so I will use a home made one. I seem to like the white glue and water best. I don't know if I want to put sugar on my crochet. LOl


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Ok, I used the glue suggestions and it worked beautifully! 

Since then, my DIL bought me the Aleens spray stiffener but it doesn't make things really stiff. I used the spray several times like it suggests on the bottle but it wasn't even as stiff as spray starch. I'm glad I used the white glue for my project.


----------

